# attaching center brace to stand... need help



## jw85 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi all,

I have to take my center brace off my 125's stand to get my sump in and out.

It was put on in the factory using long staples, I assume from sort of staple gun.

Is there any reason I shouldn't just use regular nail gun nails I'd use on house trim to put it back in?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The staples are probably a thinner diameter than house trim nails so I would be concerned with possibly splitting the stand center brace.

Is the plan to be able to remove the sump from time to time or will this be 'permanent'?


----------



## jw85 (Dec 24, 2013)

Pretty permanent. The tank had been up for a year but started leaking so I had to disassemble my setup, then got a new tank. So now I just need to put it all back together


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Since you may access this again some day, I would use countersunk wood screws to replace the nails. Pre-drill the holes and countersink so that the screw head does not get in the way of anything. Carriage bolts and various hinges might also work.


----------



## jw85 (Dec 24, 2013)

That's a good idea. Thanks!


----------



## jw85 (Dec 24, 2013)

So I grabbed two sizes of countersunk screws. #6 x 1-1/2 and #8 x - 2-1/2.

I'm worries the #8s are too big. Particularly if I ever have to remove them again. But I grabbed them because #8 is what I commonly saw for recommendation for diy stands.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Handyjoe (Jan 11, 2015)

I use three cabinet magnets. Two on top and one on the bottom of the removable center brace. Works great! I can get my FX5 in and out easily.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

jw85 said:


> So I grabbed two sizes of countersunk screws. #6 x 1-1/2 and #8 x - 2-1/2.
> 
> I'm worries the #8s are too big. Particularly if I ever have to remove them again. But I grabbed them because #8 is what I commonly saw for recommendation for diy stands.
> 
> What do you guys think?


 DIY stands are usually made with 2 by 4's. If your stand is made commercially it probably has 1 by lumber. I would think the smaller screw would be fine. If you want to do a little research or talk to an expert, you will find something for you on this link. http://www.jamestowndistributors.com/us ... ?docId=270

If the brace is structural, I would not use magnets. They slide under pressure. Hinges or latches would work, but since this is not an everyday removal, using screws makes sense. If this is the kind of wooden cabinet stand I see at pet shops, the material would not be substantial enough to justify using carriage bolts.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

IMO the best solution is probably using a Kreg pocket hole jig to re attach the brace. They offer a very inexpensive starter set which should help you tremendously.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

nodima said:


> IMO the best solution is probably using a Kreg pocket hole jig to re attach the brace. They offer a very inexpensive starter set which should help you tremendously.


 I can't really visualize what this looks like since there are many possibilities, but one thing I do envision is that the wood is thin pine stock.


----------



## Handyjoe (Jan 11, 2015)

Mcdaphnia said:


> nodima said:
> 
> 
> > IMO the best solution is probably using a Kreg pocket hole jig to re attach the brace. They offer a very inexpensive starter set which should help you tremendously.
> ...


Bored and came across this old thread. Wondering about the status of your project. I have since post some pics about this subject in the DIY under the title "Aquarium Stand Modification..." Something for reference.
Joe.


----------

